# Tagged Ohio River Fish



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Let's hear about them. Mine were a few years ago at Greenup dam,05-06 not sure. Caught a 5-6lb Hybrid Striper that was tagged below Racine dam 13 months earlier. About a month later I caught a Sauger that was tagged below Markland dam 6 months earlier. Wasn't very big, maybe 15" but he was moving upstream pretty fast. I haven't caught any since but have seen a few. Wiper in May, Sauger in June.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Suprisingly i havent caught any tagged fish. Did you send your in to the Dnr? They usually send u something back for your trouble.


----------



## hgbjr (May 15, 2008)

nah flatty, he ate em, thought they were spices, actually tasted better than the fish without that cancer risky taste with a little mutation on the side ha ha


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Flatty01 said:


> Suprisingly i havent caught any tagged fish. Did you send your in to the Dnr? They usually send u something back for your trouble.


 Yeah , I sent the tags back and they sent the info on where and when they were tagged. I think they sent a hat or something.
hgbhjr, that would be a good story but I can't stand to eat fish anyway. I'm just mutated from everything else in the world that's no good.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

On 6-25-12, I caught a 10lb. flahead at Devola Dam, that had been tagged at Willow Island on 6-7-12. I contacted WVDNR, whom sent the reply and a pack of fishing hooks, hop


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

caught a tagged sauger in ohio cross creek about 5 or 6 yrs ago.it was in march and the fish was tagged almost 2 yrs early below hanniable dam.sent the tag into wvdnr an got a hat and letter telling me were an when the fish was tagged.
twister


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Tagged Bluecat!!

We caught a tagged baby bluecat out of the ohio river back in 2011. We caught it near Gallipolis. It had been stocked in Dillon Reservoir....Now that fish had done some moving as well. Can't remember dates and such.....

Larry


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

About 5-6 yrs ago, caught a tagged sauger, sent it in and got a coozie with the dates and time of the original tagging. Oh well...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snake69 said:


> About 5-6 yrs ago, caught a tagged sauger, sent it in and *got a coozie* with the dates and time of the original tagging. Oh well...


*You got a WHAT!??? A COOZIE,,,, That sounds sexual *


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

mrtwister_jbo said:


> caught a tagged sauger in ohio cross creek about 5 or 6 yrs ago.it was in march and the fish was tagged almost 2 yrs early below hanniable dam.sent the tag into wvdnr an got a hat and letter telling me were an when the fish was tagged.
> twister


Was that the Cross Ck. Near Mingo Jct? If so, that fish did some travelin.


----------

